# Campsite near to Addenbrookes?



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have just been diagnosed with cancer and have to undergo treatment at Addenbrookes Monday-Friday for at least 6 weeks. Can anyone recommend a site nearby where my hubby can stay in motorhome while I am having treatment. Preferably near Park and Ride and within cycling distance to Cambridge.
Thanks
Della


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dave & Della,
Given a few minutes someone will be along with site info but I just wanted to send you all our best wishes and hope everything goes 100%


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It just has to be the C&CC Club Site at Cambridge - you can see the hospital from the site - bus stop outside the gates - City7 goes directly to the hospital - around 10 minutes - couldn't be better situated. Waitrose is walking distance from campsite. Easy bike ride into the city but the same bus takes you there anyway.

Good luck


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

C & CC site Non-members welcome:
Cambridge C&CC site

Almost equidistant Caravan Club site at Cherry Hinton:

Cravan Club Cherry Hinton

Buses 4 mins walk don't know whether membership required


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

really sorry to hear your news....

If you decide to be a bit further out I can suggest Ashridge Farm, at Ashwell or Crystal lakes at Fenstanton.....but the cambridge site is by far the closest...

you might have problem booking onto that cambridge site as it is always very busy, if you get stuck, p.m me and I'll do my best to help.

There are several cl's in area, most on bus routes I think.

My o/h currently staying at Ashridge farm during week and coming home to Notts at weekend, but in order to comply with C & cc rules we have to move off every 21 days...luckily I have a friend that lets us store the m/h close by at the weekends...

Best wishes 
Julie (Bouncer)


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for kind thoughts and the information. Will pm you bouncer about cls as really don't mind what site as long as not too far away.
Thanks
Della


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Della
Sorry to hear your news. Just come back from Caravan and Camping Club site at Cambridge (The second time in three weeks). Its an excellent site and the Warders are brilliant. You could phone them up and tell them what you need and I'm sure they can sort you out. As said before the bus stop (bus is C7) is outside the site and goes to the Hospital buses are about every 10mins.
Take care and hope all goes well.
Sonja


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Della

I too am sorry to hear your news and i hope you make a full recovery..
Addenbrookes is a very good Hospital.
Anyway the campsite mentioned above is on the border of Gt shelford/Trumpington' I don't know much about it to be honest but its been
there quite along time which should be a good recommendation.

Good luck.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I would also like to add my best wishes..............keep us updated and I hope all works out well for you.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Della, 

I too just wanted to jump in and echo everyone else's sentiments. Sorry to hear of the diagnosis but Addenbrookes is great, the treatment will take it out of you but it does work. I hope that you are soon fighting fit again.  

Leigh


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for good wishes and advice. We have decided to join C & CC club and have booked to stay on site in Cambridge. At least thats one less thing to worry about. 
Will let you know how it goes. 
Della


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

*cambridge near hospital.*

Hi,
sorry to hear this news.
please go to the the caravan club site and click on Cherry Hinton, Cambridge, Cambridgeshire.
This ia really nice site very close to Cambridge in fact you can see the town in the distance when you approach.
Facillities are really good.Its really quite suitable for you, quiet and peaceful. 
Hope I have been of help. link.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...nton&region=East+Anglia&county=Cambridgeshire


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Update*

Hi 
Just to let you know that I completed 6 weeks of aggressive treatment and have slowly been recovering. I am back at work now which wasn't part of the plan as we'd both given up work to travel. 
I am NED which means no evidence of disease. For that I am truly thankful. We have changed our plans now, as we have first grandchild on the way, and I am not as keen as hubby to go travelling. 
Thanks for all good wishes, and I'm just so glad to be alive. 

Della


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I was so pleased to read your post, thank goodness you are on the mend, yes first grandchild can have that effect on us women....we get 'clucky' all over again! (ours is due 1st June).

nothing is as precious as your health, you have just undergone a major trauma, travelling can wait a while until you are feeling more balanced...take your time.....! see the world through fresh eyes.

God Bless!


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear of your bad news. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news. The Caravan Club site at Cherry Hinton is virtually within walking distance of Addenbrooks. There is also a bus directly outside the site which stops at Addenbrooks which is about 2-3 stops from memory.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

wish you guys would read the thread before posting...!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bouncer, if that comment was addressed to me I aplogise. I thought I would add my twopenneth worth because I felt the Cherry Hinton site would be more suitable as I think it is nearer the hospital than the C&CC site. It is fair to say all of us wanted to be helpful.

How this has got under your skin is difficult to comprehend but there you go.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

The original post regarding campsites close to Addenbrookes was written in May last year. The recent post from the OP was just an update of her progress. Easily made mistake

Ian


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh. Didn't notice the dates and didn't link the OPs posts. Dooooooooooooooh. Wrong again. It seems the outcome was good. Excellent news.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Della, glad to hear your excellent news. Look to the future now and spoil the grandchild like mad.

However, I hope you don't have to give up your travelling. Just give it time, no need to rush.

Best wishes :wink: :wink:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Galathae, sorry not intending to chide you for posting what you did, just thought it would have been nice if you had 'caught up first' , no offence intended. Bouncer


----------

